# Why am I unable to show emotion properly !?



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm in transit. I can still access net from here.

Anyways, an hour ago my Father give me a fire. He said I just went into the departure area quietly, without any goodbyes or nothing. This is my first time travelling on my own and I may be away from home for 2 years.

I don't know why this is so _*second*_ nature to me. It is like, I have to be thinking about it to display the proper emotional response. I easily forget that I have to 'look sad' or 'say a meaningful goodbye' etc.

So often my parents and brothers tell me about this. I don't mean it -- its just -- unlike most people I actually have to learn how to show emotion.

My emotional outburst was in the shower. I took my final shower at home, shed some tears, and that was it. :|:|

I must have a heart of stone.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hmm. I can show sadness pretty well. However, I can be out having fun, and people comment how bored I look .. even when I'm not.


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

I can laugh pretty easily but crying hard for me is just a few shoulder shudders and maybe a snort, if even that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I also have a big issue expressing emotions and my emotions can be rather backwards at times.

For example when I lose a pet or a family member who is of old age (not a sudden death, something which was expected) I don't cry or feel distraught, I seem to go into some kind of "well they had a good life" mode and view it from that point of view. I get more upset by watching my other family members in such distress about it.

But then when it comes to sad movies I usually have no issues getting things stuck in my eye and the damn things watering a little, so I certainly do feel it when I should.

Weird child I am xD


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm the same way. I think most people would be surprised to see the true way I feel about things. It's strange because I don't try to hide it, it's just like there is no connection between my exterior response and interior feelings.

Writing this even made me recall a rather funny memory. I can remember receiving a gift from my grandparents one Christmas and saying "Oh, thanks," in a rather monotone voice. I quickly qualified that with, "It may not sound like I like this present, but I really did. Thanks." I feel like such a robot, when I'm really not at all.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

ptsd?

I am the same also.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

anger seems to be the only emotion that i can express. even when i cry once every 5 years or more it comes out like anger. i chalk it up to being an emotionally handicapped choleric person.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I can express sadness and anger. But not really being happy. Maybe because I'm never happy any more so that's why.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Belshazzar said:


> I'm the same way. I think most people would be surprised to see the true way I feel about things. It's strange because I don't try to hide it, it's just like there is no connection between my exterior response and interior feelings.
> 
> Writing this even made me recall a rather funny memory. I can remember receiving a gift from my grandparents one Christmas and saying "Oh, thanks," in a rather monotone voice. I quickly qualified that with, "It may not sound like I like this present, but I really did. Thanks." I feel like such a robot, when I'm really not at all.


Yes, I know the feeling!


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

i do this a lot, and i just realized something...i think i may be more monotonous toward people who have hurt me emotionally.
haha, yeah, this is so true...because sometimes i'm quite animated with people i hardly/don't know (on a good/low-anxiety day). how strange.


----------

